# Bessacarr E530



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello all,

The problems with my new Bessacarr E530 were unfortunately aired on this site, due to the dealer's utter indifference. However, Peter Smith at Swift Leisure took notice, and I can only describe his response as magnificent.

The motorhome was returned to Swift in early September, and Peter acknowledged that there had been some problems in production.

Having met Peter, I can tell you that he is passionate about his company, and utterly committed to all Swift's customers.

My motorhome has been fully repaired and just been used for a week. All systems worked perfectly and the delightful design and interior furnishings made it a pleasure to live in. I am delighted!

I have a quality *British* product, and would not hesitate in choosing Swift again.

Thanks again to Peter, Kath, Mick and all the other people at Swift for their assistance.

Graham Beasley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham delighted to hear you are all sorted, up and running and enjoying your van. Peter has the right idea and I am sure there will be a few converts on this site knowing he is working hard for his brand. The Swift name had always been synonymous with quality, however it was in danger of losing this until Peter and his team decided to tackle the problem head on.
Have read with some interest the Brownhills thread and am sure their talk to Tom is a copycat idea (although not on this forum and a slightly different format) as it has been seen to work well for Swift.
I wish you all the best with your van and look forward to hearing of your travels


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello Graham

I am pleased your van is performing well. Why don't you do a van review?

For those that are interested, I have a 669 review in the reviews section.

Russell


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi graham,

i couldn't agree with you more about their attitude towards customer care.my 425 is with them at this very moment and i'm due to collect it on wednesday and i'm sure all my problems will be sorted then.

good luck alan


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

The frank and open responses by Peter at swift and his courage on coming onto an open forum to be accountable , as well as his massive efforts to sort out the problems was one of the deciding factors in me choosing my motorhome. Well done swift


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It just shows you the power of Peter's brand of customer service, me 'panel van man with dogs' has just been motivated to look at the Swift site to see if I could use one of their products.
Sadly their only under 20ft layout hasn't got dog crate room.
Perhaps Peter could point this out to the designers.
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Dog Crate*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> It just shows you the power of Peter's brand of customer service, me 'panel van man with dogs' has just been motivated to look at the Swift site to see if I could use one of their products.
> Sadly their only under 20ft layout hasn't got dog crate room.
> Perhaps Peter could point this out to the designers.
> Andy


Thanks Andy will do.Can you give me some deatils? Peter.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi 
glad to here that you got a response from swift i have been trying for three months to try and get a reply from a warranty claim and they and their dealer are just messing me about saying they will return calls and they simply do not. but i am going away i have logged all calls and who i have spoken to it is going to make interesting reading.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Dog Crate*



SwiftGroup said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > It just shows you the power of Peter's brand of customer service, me 'panel van man with dogs' has just been motivated to look at the Swift site to see if I could use one of their products.
> ...


Hi Pete,
I won't bore you with my oft repeated diatribe about dogs and motorhomes, I've spelled it out on MHF quite often and if you've got a copy of September's Which Motorcaravan there's a letter of mine in there which outlines the issues.
My stipulation of 'under 20ft' is a personal issue as that's the max our drive will take easily. 
Our van was the only one we could find after months of searching that had provision for dogs to travel in safety and gave us the storage we needed for all our show paraphernalia. Quite an endictment of the rest of the industry's design abilities when you consider our van is under 16ft long! 
There are a number of problems with the coachbuilts that are currently on the market with regard to safe dog travel.
Most basic is not leaving enough space to fit a crate for medium or large size dogs. That space should have the ability to restrain the crate built in e.g. tie down loops or structural retainers.
To many potential customers the garage models in a range provide an ideal opportunity that is wasted because they have a fixed bulkhead or cupboard/drawers/steps which preclude access from the van interior. Garages are good dog spaces because it gives you the opportunity to crate the dog away from the habitation area so that you're not having to manoeuvre around a crate all the time.
Offering a fitted dog crate in the garage or elsewhere on the options list would be a welcome addition for many purchasers. Barjo made ours to fit the garage space and it's rattle free with easy access in two directions for the dogs and is removeable and foldable for storage if needed. 
The other area to consider, more specifically mainly for those that show dogs, is the need to store quite bulky gear. The space between the top of our crate and the worktop above is filled on show journeys with a folded puppy pen, to corral the dogs on site, then a folded grooming trolley, then our folding chairs on top. It all fits 'just so', but many vans just can't take bits of equipment that are 2ft by 3ft in size.
Obviously coachbuilts would have difficulty emulating the lifthatch rear door of our Tranny although it does provide superb ventilation on site in hot weather as well as very easy access.
Horizons Unlimited have a website that shows the floorplans of their range of five Innovation models. The main difference between each is that the extra length allows a deeper garage and therefore potentially more dog crate room.
If you'd like any more information please feel free to ask.
Regards
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Dog Crate*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


Thanks Andy,I learn something every day!Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*ACE*



geordie01 said:


> hi
> glad to here that you got a response from swift i have been trying for three months to try and get a reply from a warranty claim and they and their dealer are just messing me about saying they will return calls and they simply do not. but i am going away i have logged all calls and who i have spoken to it is going to make interesting reading.


Hi PM me your details and I will see whats happening.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Dog Crate*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


Andy,we are working on a new small compact and your suggestions have now been fed into the design brief.How about that?? Cheers Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Careful Peter - the competitors maybe watching!

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

"Andy,we are working on a new small compact and your suggestions have now been fed into the design brief.How about that?? Cheers Peter."


8O 8O Wow!! What a result. Now then I've got this rather clever idea for a portable whisky distillery under the fixed bed....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: ACE*



SwiftGroup said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


hi peter 
i have pm'd the details


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> "Andy,we are working on a new small compact and your suggestions have now been fed into the design brief.How about that?? Cheers Peter."
> 
> 8O 8O Wow!! What a result. Now then I've got this rather clever idea for a portable whisky distillery under the fixed bed....... :lol: :lol:


Initial fermentation in a Remoska, then through a distillation plant heated by solar panel on the roof and the resulting whiskey collected in a Gaslow cylinder - brings a new meaning to 'aged in barrels'.
Andy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

be careful how you turn the cooker on Andy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

